# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware أهداءات فلاشه S02_Q20_S02_Q20_5.1_Android_6.0_V13_TECNO-J8

## asaad wahsh

احبابنا اعضاء وزوار المنتدي نفرح وايما فرح بلقياكم
التي تسعدنا دوما  واليوم نعود بكم لاجهزه  _tecno sprd_ _مع الهاتف TECNO-j8  لمنتدانا الغالي  اهداء  
S02_Q20_S02_Q20_5.1_Android_6.0_V13_TECNO-J8  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_  _  وتقبلوا تحياتي والي اللقاء
في موضوع اخر
بمشيئه الله  _

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم_

----------

